

Ask HN: How to become a blogger? - Siecje

I recently started blogging here 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.runningmeticulously.blogspot.ca&#x2F; 
but my blog is not doing well.<p>I was wondering if anyone had tips on blogging.<p>I&#x27;ve seen lots of default blog layouts on here and thought that the content is what matters and not the design.<p>I am wondering how do bloggers get an audience.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
bengyusf
1 Do guest posts

2 Get guest authors to write on your blog

3 Work on SEO - check out moz.com or distilled U for SEO information

That's just a few ideas, but there are hundreds of articles available on how
people grew their audiences and how to grow your own.

Here are two I found:

[http://www.seonick.net/100000-visitors-per-
month/](http://www.seonick.net/100000-visitors-per-month/)

[http://www.quicksprout.com/2012/01/03/how-grow-your-blog-
wit...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2012/01/03/how-grow-your-blog-with-the-
rule-of-10/)

